# Sun Visors..UGLY!!



## jaroslav (Nov 25, 2004)

I have a 350 Raodster and hate the airbag warniings on the sun Visor. Are there non North American Versions available without the warnings. In Canada the warnings are on BOTH sides!!!! I would buy them in a heart beat!!


----------



## 1slowZ (Jul 8, 2004)

i can't anwser your question on that but that sucks


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

have you checked with a upholstery shop? just a thought anyway...


----------



## FLZ (Jan 28, 2004)

*Here are some.....*

This fellow's wife makes them, from zchickz.com.....I'll try to find the e-mail for you, Dave


----------



## jaroslav (Nov 25, 2004)

They look great but Iwould prefer a Nissan item. Do all 350s in all countries have warning on both sun visors?


----------



## 3-fity (Nov 1, 2002)

I've got them on both of mine (US version). I don't know if JDM has them or not. I would guess they do. I think its to cover liability for Nissan. I am thinking of just taking mine to get recovered, its a crappy material anyways.

P.S. Nice to see some of the Z33's coming out of the woodwork around here.


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

I've been thinking of going with those patches from the zchickz site, but was unsure about the longevity. Maybe a complete cover would be best.


----------



## ZEALOUZ (Mar 22, 2004)

you can also order the Z visors from www.zeetoyz.com

terry is a really nice guy and he has a pretty hot Z too. in fact it will be featured in the january issue of performance, auto and sound magazine.

edit: just saw this thread too

http://www.my350z.com/forum/showthread.php?s=&threadid=103214


----------



## zimmie (Jul 9, 2006)

over on my350z.com theres a guy who had painted his visors and im currently in the process of doing it it looks good and came out real sharp


----------

